# Favorite Stand-Alone Fantasy Novel?



## Zephon (Jun 25, 2012)

What is your favorite stand-alone fantasy novel, a single book not apart of any series or trilogy?

I actually haven't read much, but the one that comes to mind is _Monument_ by Ian Graham. The main character, Ballas, is exactly the type of hero- or anti-hero- that I wish more fantasy authors emulate. He's a stinking drunk with little to no moral code, yet you strangely find yourself empathizing and eventually rooting for him to accomplish his mission. Good stuff.


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 25, 2012)

I liked _Monument_. I never really empathized with Ballas, though. I thought he was a right bastard throughout 

Tough call...there are a few that I liked quite a bit. Maybe I'll just go with _Tigana_, by Guy Gavriel Kay. Great novel, though others of his are also contenders.


----------



## Ireth (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm pretty sure mine is _The Ragwitch_, by Garth Nix. Seriously creepy YA about a witch imprisoned inside a ragdoll.


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 25, 2012)

Ireth said:


> I'm pretty sure mine is _The Ragwitch_, by Garth Nix. Seriously creepy YA about a witch imprisoned inside a ragdoll.



I have that book around here somewhere...


----------



## Rikilamaro (Jun 25, 2012)

Pathfinder by Orson Scott Card. 

I don't believe it's part of a series at this time, but he may write a sequel - who knows? 

It's imagery makes my mind explode, and the story's tantalizing as well.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jun 26, 2012)

_The Neverending Story_ by Michael Ende, I mean the original book, the real version of the story... the movies are a joke, really!!


----------



## Struddles (Jun 26, 2012)

Into the Dragons Maw by: T.S. Robinson


----------



## Twook00 (Jun 26, 2012)

Theif of Always by Clive Barker


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Jun 26, 2012)

_The Princess Bride_, of course. 

Actually, it's plausible to consider _The Curse of Chalion_ a standalone, even though there are other books set in that world–but _Paladin of Souls_, even though it features some of the same characters, isn't really a sequel, and _The Hallowed Hunt_ is set in the same world but in a different nation with a completely different set of characters.


----------



## Telcontar (Jun 27, 2012)

Technically it is part of a series, but it is my favorite stand-alone book (you'll never feel like you need to pick up the next one if you don't want to) so I'll put it out there anyways: _The Phoenix Guards_ by Stephen Brust.


----------



## Jess A (Jul 4, 2012)

I am sure that I can name quite a few, but I am overseas at the moment and cannot refer to my bookshelves.

But off the top of my head, one which I enjoyed was Sara Douglass' _Beyond the Hanging Wall_. A very easy (possibly a YA) read which contributed to her later, recent adult series, but was in itself a stand-alone. Douglass must have later decided to write a series based on most of her other novels.


----------



## Reaver (Jul 12, 2012)

The Hobbit


----------



## dyga19 (Jul 13, 2012)

Neverwhere is probably the best stand-alone fantasy I've read, as it's stuck in my head for years. Then again anything by Neil Gaiman is always really good.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jul 16, 2012)

*A Night in the Lonesome October *by Roger Zelazny would be my favorite.

Telcontar, most of Brust's books are standalone, except for some of the later Vlad Taltos novels. Beyond that, Brust's  standalone novel, *To Reign in Hell* was pretty interesting. Not quite as good as *A Night in the Lonesome October*, however.


----------



## Kittie Brandybuck (Mar 19, 2021)

Four children and it by Jacqueline Wilson.


----------

